
Google Irleand (UE) ToS - kubbity
https://policies.google.com/terms/update?hl=en&gl=RO&utm_source=google&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Emmett
======
kubbity
> When you upload, submit, store, send or receive content to or through our
> Services, you give Google (and those we work with) a worldwide license to
> use, host, store, reproduce, modify, create derivative works (such as those
> resulting from translations, adaptations or other changes we make so that
> your content works better with our Services), communicate, publish, publicly
> perform, publicly display and distribute such content.

Doesn't this contradict what UE is trying to regulate now (the copyright
bill)?

> Our automated systems analyze your content (including emails) to provide you
> personally relevant product features, such as customized search results,
> tailored advertising, and spam and malware detection. This analysis occurs
> as the content is sent, received, and when it is stored.

Can I opt out on this?

